# Paint match for a USA UP SD40-2?



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I am doing some minor repairs to a USA UP SD40-2. Is there an off the shelf paint match to the yellow and dark grey paint colors? 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy, 

Paul Burch would be the one to contact here, for anything S.P. or U.P. 

Send him an e-mail.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Not me. I haven't done any U.P.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Check with Rex Ammerman he does a lot of USA repainting.

Bubba


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy, you can take the locomotive to your local paint store and they can take a reading for each color and special mix it. 

'Tis a bit pricey but you'll get a very close match.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Polyscale makes both the U.P. Armour yellow and the gray but if it's a match is another question.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried to match the gray and the UP colors available did not match at all. I suspect the error is what USA is using. As I recall, the closest gray that I found was NYC dark gray.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Follow-up: I tried using some Floquil U.P. Armour Yellow, but it had too much of a green tint to it. I added some yellow, now it was too bright. So I added a drop of red and got pretty close. It seems the paint shade on the rear of the SD40-2 was slightly different than the paint on the front and sides. I decided to match the front and sides as close as I could. It took me about six tries of paint mixing to get one I was happy with. 

Front hood with headlight? holes filled with a pieces of plastic and first layer of putty applied on one side.










Rear with headlights removed. 











Rear - Pretty close paint match. Getting there.









Rear result and you can see the slight paint shade difference around the lettering.









On the front hood, I painted over the lettering and in the future will put a U.P. decal there. I also removed the domelight on top that was right behind the horn, added a round plastic cover and painted it grey to match.










Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Tommy


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job, looks good to me.


----------

